# New Zealander in Cairo



## cjj37 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi my name is Cris (CJ to my friends).
I came to Egypt a few days ago and I will stay for 8 more days.
I was just wondering if there were any foreigners living or travelling in Cairo at the moment who would like to meet up.
I'm a bit overwhelmed by everything at the moment and it would be nice to make some new friends during my brief stay here.
Thank you.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

cjj37 said:


> Hi my name is Cris (CJ to my friends).
> I came to Egypt a few days ago and I will stay for 8 more days.
> I was just wondering if there were any foreigners living or travelling in Cairo at the moment who would like to meet up.
> I'm a bit overwhelmed by everything at the moment and it would be nice to make some new friends during my brief stay here.
> Thank you.


Hi and welcome to the forum...but it would be a bit more helpful if you said where you are staying in Cairo as it's an awful big place.


----------



## cjj37 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for your reply and yeah sorry I'm staying downtown right near Tahrir Square.


----------

